# Aiming While Shooting Sideways Ott



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

So I'm used to shooting sideways but through the forks. When I shoot this way I aim by following the top band and the top fork. I was wondering how would you aim shooting sideways but over the top? Do you still follow the bands? or the middle of the top fork? I couldn't really figure it out


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

joeymega said:


> So I'm used to shooting sideways but through the forks. When I shoot this way I aim by following the top band and the top fork. I was wondering how would you aim shooting sideways but over the top? Do you still follow the bands? or the middle of the top fork? I couldn't really figure it out


point of reference is center of your bands right? the same holds true for OTT gangsta, you would still center on the bands (which in this case are top of fork) and take elevation the same as your would shooting TTF


----------



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

yah makes perfect sense. it just seems more difficult since the aim is so much thinner from that point of view.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I tended to shoot slightly to the left alot so rather than change anything started to use my knuckle as an aiming point. This doesn't seem to work for all my slings though.

once you have figured it out (wont take long) windage becomes second nature, i can easily hit a rugby post from a fair old distance. Its the elevation thats trickier for me, but every time I leave the house its a different bandset on a different sling which does not help lol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

joeymega said:


> yah makes perfect sense. it just seems more difficult since the aim is so much thinner from that point of view.


thinner is good, it make less room for error


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> I tended to shoot slightly to the left alot so rather than change anything started to use my knuckle as an aiming point. This doesn't seem to work for all my slings though.
> 
> once you have figured it out (wont take long) windage becomes second nature, i can easily hit a rugby post from a fair old distance. Its the elevation thats trickier for me, but every time I leave the house its a different bandset on a different sling which does not help lol


same here my brother!, i am just beginning to settle into bandsets, its too much fun experimenting, but i will say that using so many different bandsets has made me more of an instinctual shooter which i do like.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

try to pull the bands a litle before u let go it will take care of the left and right motion of your hand when shooting


----------

